# Trimming newborn puppy claws?



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Preparing for our upcoming litter and reading heaps. I have read that puppy claws must be trimmed within the first few days to prevent them from scratching the mothers teats and causing her discomfort, which may lead to early weaning. How many of you have done this? Is this a necessity?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Absolutely-those sharp little claws can really hurt. I trim baby claws every few days as needed. I cannot stand it when people let the claws get sharp on the end. It also helps the babies get used to it and trimming nails is not so difficult when they are older.

They get picked up individually, hugged and loved on at the same time, so everbody's happy.

For babies, I use people toe nail clippers.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Absolutely-those sharp little claws can really hurt. I trim baby claws every few days as needed. I cannot stand it when people let the claws get sharp on the end. It also helps the babies get used to it and trimming nails is not so difficult when they are older.
> 
> They get picked up individually, hugged and loved on at the same time, so everbody's happy.
> 
> For babies, I use people toe nail clippers.


 Thank you so much. I appreciate the help! That would have been my next question. ( about the clippers). I guess you only have to take the very edge off so that the sharpness is gone? I would hate to get too close. It's amazing that pups so young have such razor sharp claws!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, I just take the tip off and try very hard not to nick them. Puppy claws and puppy teeth would make great weapons!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup! Absolutely. But it's not at all difficult


----------

